# Azygos vein lead placement with icd implant



## gcook (Dec 20, 2013)

Physician implanted an ICD and in addition to atrial and ventricular leads being placed there was a lead placed in the azygos vein.  Does anyone know the appropriate coding for azygos vein lead placement?  I'm stumped!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 27, 2013)

gcook said:


> Physician implanted an ICD and in addition to atrial and ventricular leads being placed there was a lead placed in the azygos vein.  Does anyone know the appropriate coding for azygos vein lead placement?  I'm stumped!



I used to know the answer to this one but have forgotten. Here is what I found but I also have read that some carriers will reimburse and you can use the unlisted or lead codes. 

*According to HRS Coding Book, addition of SubQ array or extra transvenous defibrillation lead (e.g., in Azygous vein) at time of original implant does not result in additional reimbursement (e.g.,do not add 33999, 33216, or 33217)


----------

